# Meet my new mouse...



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Shh, he's just woken up! 









 Couldn't resist getting him off zooplus with some food, and as I had a couple of few minutes..










On a more serious note, Cait I've been going insane trying to contact you about collecting a _real _mousey from you all week, could you email me please? I don't know if you've gotten my pm/email...


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

LOL XD Thats hilarious ! And so cute <3


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

He's got a little rattle inside too haha :lol: I'm just a big kid sadly!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Lol, So am I X3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: That is brilliant!!!


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh look, he found the mushroom house ... er..









Is he stuck? 









Ngghh!









*pop!*









What a lard bum.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's hilarious!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh no, he's escaped! I think I saw him going into the lounge ...









(I need the great escape to play in the background!)
Do excuse the jigglyness, apparantly I need a tripod.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick! Close the doors and lock the cats out - you don't want them getting anywhere near a rare green mouse that's loose :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Now...no...no...har...har...heehee....aarghggles...I almost wet my self! that has to be the most completely bonzoid stuffed mousie I havve ever seen. OMG!!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it!!! :lol: thanks for making me smile at the end of "one of those days!"


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm glad everyone enjoyed it. :love1


----------

